# DFW Herf



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Our next semi-monthly herf will be Tuesday Oct 11th at Stafford & Jones in Richardson ( on the NE corner of Plano & Campbell roads). We'll start around 5pm. Ernesto Padilla of Padilla cigars will be joinging us. Yall are welcome.


----------

